# Amplificador de simetria complementaria integrado



## repepon (Ago 11, 2009)

Hola gente,

El tema es el siguiente: estoy armando un amplificador de simetria complementaria pero con componentes discretos(espero poder poner la imagen). El amplificador lo unico que hace es generar un tren de impulsos a la salida con una frecuencia de 250Hz aprox. El circuito esta alimentado con 10V y estos impulsos son alternados centrados en 5v.Espero estar dibujando bien la situacion.
He realizado mediciones y es muy inestable y ademas como esta armado con componentes discretos, hay diferencias entre ellos y hace que no sea tan simetrico. 
Va la pregunta: alguien sabra de algun integrado que resuelva el tema? He visto los TDA pero no se bien de que manera reemplazarian lo que he armado

[/img]

gracias!
salu2 a todos


----------



## soymoe (Jul 24, 2010)

Hola el problema es que los transistores no estan correctamente polarizados en continua. Deberias poner una resistencia o pote entre los colectores y sacar los diodos porque no son necesarios ya que cada transistor solo conduce en su ciclo. Polarizalo a mas o menos 0.7v.


----------

